# Where to find drum for AF remote unit ("e-unit")?



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know if "drum" is the correct part name, but I need a replacement for the unit that I have now. It's the rotating piece with copper strips, and with teeth on the end that are pushed by the pawl. I don't need the rest of the remote, just the drum.

The one I have now is fine, but three of the teeth are chipped and the pawl gets hung up on them.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Monkeyleg said:


> I don't know if "drum" is the correct part name, but I need a replacement for the unit that I have now. It's the rotating piece with copper strips, and with teeth on the end that are pushed by the pawl. I don't need the rest of the remote, just the drum.
> 
> The one I have now is fine, but three of the teeth are chipped and the pawl gets hung up on them.
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.


You mean the fingers?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You must mean this?


----------



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

Not the fingers. Your 2nd photo is what I'm referring to as the "drum". On mind three of the teeth on the gear are chipped, and so the pawl doesn't engage them to push them up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say that you need a new one, they say that they hardly ever break.
How did you break it?

Portlines has them and lists as not reproductions, a bit pricey at around $15 bucks!
http://www.portlines.com/ They have a limited supply.

Give Jeff the traintender a call, he might have one. A good man to deal with you won't be bothering him if you call.
I tried looking to see if he listed one but it helps to have a part number.
If he has any his is probably cheaper.
His site, http://www.ttender.com/index.htm

I don't have any flyers, one of our flyer guys might have one to sell you.
I see that no one said anything yet so I figured I would try.


----------



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

I guess American Flyer didn't test their trains on 6 year-olds. 

I'll give the traintender a call. I would think there'd be a remote out there with a bad coil that someone wants to sell cheap. Or not.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

$15 bucks is about right, when you find them..Try ebay


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's one on e-bay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...755457?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f3e55e201


----------



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

I saw that one on Ebay. $15 + $7 shipping.

So, I have $10.79 for new rear truck wheels, $12.50 for a new front truck (post was broken on original), $9.99 for new e-unit fingers, and a few bucks for some other parts. All that for a locomotive I may get $100 for.

I'm a regular Donald Trump when it comes to the art of the deal.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sadly these are not reproduced like many other Flyer parts...although I wish they were. But you should be able to find one on eBay for about $15. Even Port Lines sells used ones about the same price. I, on the other hand, always try to find basket case engines to buy at shows -- for a mere $15-$20 I get all the used parts I'll need for my inventory. Wheels, axles, smoke units, screws....and yup, reverse unit drums. And that is the correct term.


----------



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, I just did a search on completed auctions on Ebay, and figure this locomotive might sell for $50+. I really think I'd be better off selling parts, but I don't feel like making six or eight trips to the post office. I really should have checked that before buying parts, and just sold it as is.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Monkeyleg said:


> I saw that one on Ebay. $15 + $7 shipping.
> 
> So, I have $10.79 for new rear truck wheels, $12.50 for a new front truck (post was broken on original), $9.99 for new e-unit fingers, and a few bucks for some other parts. All that for a locomotive I may get $100 for.
> 
> I'm a regular Donald Trump when it comes to the art of the deal.


Yep.. I just serviced 4 cars and 4 locos for someone. A 638 caboose, cracked, missing wheels, and couplers..I have $7 bucks in parts, not to mention labor, on a $10 dollar car, at most...I have $32 bucks in parts on a 283, with no labor yet, and this is a engine worth about $80.On the other hand, the Royal Blue and a 282 the guy brought, just needed cleaning, and a armature re-facing. Plus a few bucks in parts. Total for the 2 engines was around $35-40.


----------

